# Mbgfc report



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We'll left out of OBA around 9:45 pm an cruised out to horn at 22kts. We arrived to 6 boats working the rig with not much luck. We proceeded on to the driller just south an fished until 5 with no takers. Saturday morning we had lines in at the double nipple at daylight. We trolled east into the Desoto then north west back towards the steps with one knockdown all day that ended with half a ballyhoo. After returning Saturday afternoon back to OBA we refueled the boat and took some much needed showers and got some sleep. Sunday morning started early pulling out of OBA at 4:00 am. The game plan was to fish to the south east where some of the bigger boats had some luck the first day. At daylight we had lines in at the spur and worked south east of the spur for 20 miles until we came upon the mother of weed lines (with minimal bait). It was 50-80 yards wide! We fish it south east for another 15 miles with only one strike from a 15ish pound cow that spit the hook after a few acrobatic moves. The most excitement we had all weekend was a 300-400 pound blue crashing the spread chasing a chicken dolphin that must have been window shopping. Total trip was 593 miles and 330 gallons. It was however one of the most beautiful weekends I have ever seen on the water.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It truly was the most perfect three days I can remember,totally awesome.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That pic is pretty cool.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds a lot like our trip! Hard to believe the weed lines as they were, were not swarming with life, but they weren't. No worries, you and I are now both seriously due for an epic trip next time out!

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

MSViking said:


> Sounds a lot like our trip! Hard to believe the weed lines as they were, were not swarming with life, but they weren't. No worries, you and I are now both seriously due for an epic trip next time out!
> 
> Robert


Yep the outboard classic is coming up and I better have a epic trip. I talked to Barret and he said it was slow for y'all to.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet pic! Sorry the fishing didn't come together for ya.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

You'll get them next time!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like our trips were about the same story.....About 10 miles before we reached the squiggles there was bait everywhere, but the water didn't look good. Wish I had stayed around that area now though. X2 on the weather!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish N Tales said:


> Sounds like our trips were about the same story.....About 10 miles before we reached the squiggles there was bait everywhere, but the water didn't look good. Wish I had stayed around that area now though. X2 on the weather!


Ten miles from the squiggles is where you need to fish. (My honey hole) when fishing out of panama


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

MSViking said:


> Sounds a lot like our trip! Hard to believe the weed lines as they were, were not swarming with life, but they weren't. No worries, you and I are now both seriously due for an epic trip next time out!
> 
> Robert


I will echo Robert.... +1


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We have all had those days.....heck I have those days more often than good days!! Sounds like you are due for an epic trip!


----------

